# identify this plant



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

its 5 C.M tall....and thats it
and sorry about the quality of the pic , i actually snaped it by my mobile phone.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It could be Echinodorus tenellus, dward Sagittaria subulata, or Ranalisma rostrata.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Possibly Echinodorus bolivianus also but it's hard to tell from your pic. How do the edges of leaves feel, smooth or serrated?


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

smooth , and the leaves are hard and solid and spreads horizantal shoots. , i found this picture on the internet and it looks like it :


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I would guess that it is dwarf Sagittaria subulata


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Way off topic but what part of Lebanon are you from?


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

well... im in Sidon aka Saida. 
you can probably see it on the map


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

oh and i searched google for dwarf sagittaria sabulbata and got this pic








this looks like 15cm++ in height ... did they incorrectly label the pic ?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Heights vary depending on light. In the brighest spots in my tank my dwarf sag only gets 10-15cm max.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's a pic of what my dwarf sag looked like

sag


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah ! thats exactly how my dwarf sags look 
same hight i mean but they are some how a bit darker.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Depends on lights and conditions like fertilizers and CO2. Here's what it looked like in my low light tank with no CO2 and low fertilizer.

dwarf sag in low light


----------

